# Possible loss of sponsor's job during visa application



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

HI ALL

I need advise as i think i am in a difficult situation, my wife recently applied for spouse visa and its still under consideration with UKBA, i the husband ( sponsor ) last week been involved in a road trafic accident, witch was not my foult as the third party hit the back of my car.

At the time when the accident happend i diden't feel much pain apart from my neck and shoulders, about couple hours after started to feel very bad pain on my back especially lower back and its been over a week and it doesn't seem to get any better, it only getting worst, ( i mean its very uncomfortable that i can hardly get any sleep at night. ) And i had to take time off work, and i don't get sick pay i been using my holidays witch i only get 21 days a year.


My main concern is that what if my back gets worst and i can't go to work! This would lead me to loosing my job while my wifes application is still under consideration. How would this effect my situation?

Any Advise Please?

Many Thanks.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident - even worse when it's not your fault, and I hope you can receive some kind of treatment soon.

Where is your wife currently and how long ago did she apply?

It really depends on where in the process your wife's application has reached (which depends on the country and their processing times), and whether UKBA feels it necessary to make employer checks. For example: if she's applying from a country which offers (and she paid for) premium service, it could well be that those checks have already been made. If it's likely (based on processing times of whichever country she is from) that her decision is due any day now, it might be better to take a few more holiday days for now. If however her application could be a month away or longer, I think all you can do is sit tight and wait because your earnings were correct at the point she applied (and in the meantime see what help your doctor can give you).

Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tosi1 said:


> HI ALL
> 
> I need advise as i think i am in a difficult situation, my wife recently applied for spouse visa and its still under consideration with UKBA, i the husband ( sponsor ) last week been involved in a road trafic accident, witch was not my foult as the third party hit the back of my car.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your condition and hope you soon get better. Have you been to your doctor? You need medical attention and possible referral to specialists. You may have had whiplash injuries.

Should the worst comes to the worst and you end up losing your job, you are supposed to let the UKBA know about change in circumstances, and if it means you can no longer meet the financial requirement, your wife's application is likely to be turned down. If that's the case, then it's best to withdraw her application and reapply when you can meet the requirement again. Withdrawl is a lot better than a record of failed application, even if it means you lose your fees. But only contact UKBA after losing your job, and hope it doesn't come to that.

You can sue the other driver for damages and whiplash cases often lead to a payout of thousands of pounds, if not more, depending on the severity of your injuries. It can be tens of thousands if you suffer permanent injuries, which can go towards your savings, and if it means you can no longer work, you may become eligible for disability benefits which will exempt you from financial requirement for her visa. 

So there are several possible outcomes. Just get your condition treated first, and worry about other matters later.


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi 2farapart, And thanks for the Title Change.


well she submitted the application in Italy (Rome) on 9th of January 2013 and still waiting to hear from the UKBA, i am not sure about the processing times as on the UKBA's website states that 100% of applications made in (ROME) in December 2012 was dealt within 15 working days, evan though was only 2 applications, they could well have been compassionate cases.


As you said all i have to do is wait and lets hope it wont be rejected!

Many thanks.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Car insurance firms pay out loads of money in situations like these. If you are injured so bad that you can't go back to work then you have every right to sue the other driver for damages.

I hate bad drivers! 

Victim in 2009!


----------



## tosi1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks to all your coments, well whiplash its not what i am concerned at all, my wifes visa means alot more.
and claiming was not in my mind, i just hope i feel beter and return to work asap,


Thanks again.


----------

